# "Garden storage" for the jetwash.



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey, I'm trying to find a small container, to perminantly keep the jet wash hooked up to the mains/water at the front of the house. So I don't have to keep constantly getting out all my gear and run extention cables etc every time I wash my car.

Only problem is, im struggling to find a unit small enough, that isn't unreasonably expensive.

I need one that's 2ft wide (technically max 2ft 4in), because any wider than that, and itll be encroaching into the shared path.

Ive found plenty of sturdy units that are under £60, but theyre all 6x4 or larger. Which are way to big. I did find one wooden 'shed' that was 2ft wide. But it was £125!

Any ideas where I can find something small, but deep enough to hold a jetwash, that doesn't break the bank?


----------



## micksea (May 27, 2018)

what about a wheelie bin? it won"t look out of place and any passing scrotes won"t be interested enough to look at its contents,you could even bolt it to a concrete floor and add a discreet lock.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Was going to suggest one of the Curver plastic outdoor storage units, but think you've probably seen them...what about making yourself something up out of timber - make a frame up and cover with shiplap and a hinged front door ?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Any photo of the area ? Which may help with options and atheistics


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Would any Keter storage units work for you. Although as suggested security might be an issue 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

I’ve got a Keter bike storage container, whilst not what you’re after they do smaller storage. I’ve had a really good customer experience with Keter and would recommend them as a company to anyone!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd be making it myself out of timber. You can then have it to size you want with options for tool/lance storage etc.


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

So is it safe too keep pressure washers effectively outside? I wouldn’t mind moving mine closer to the driveway.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi everyone, just a quick update.

We decided to go this one (being ordered in a couple of days)
Rowlinson Plastic Utility Cabinet 2' 4 x 1' 6 x 0.9m

Its actually the perfect width down to the inch. So is perfect for me.



Trix said:


> So is it safe too keep pressure washers effectively outside? I wouldn't mind moving mine closer to the driveway.


Trix does raise a good point though. I did keep the last jetwash I was using for about a year in the "coal shed". It exploded and started spewing water out of the seams a year later.
I have wondered whetehr that was related to the temp fluctuations. But considering it isn't an option to keep the jet wash in anything other than a shed etc (the mrs already hates my detailing gear being inside the house), so itll have to go. But I do wonder if it is not the best for them. Theyre largely weatherproof by design _surely?!_


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

It's not the fluctuations, it's freezing that will cause problems, same as a pipe freezing. Ice takes a greater volume than water. If you can empty the jetwash completely, the risk is effectively removed.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

staffordian said:


> It's not the fluctuations, it's freezing that will cause problems, same as a pipe freezing. Ice takes a greater volume than water. If you can empty the jetwash completely, the risk is effectively removed.


We keep ours outside all year round, and have done so for years. As Staffordian says just empty the water out of it in winter ( good practice to get into regardless) and you'll be fine.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

My nilfisk says to run it with the hose disconnected until no water comes out after every use.

Mine is stored in an ingested garage all year round and has been fine for years.

As said above, freezing conditions are only an issue if they are left with water sat in the pump as it expands and either cracks the plastic housing or pushes out the seals.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Now that I live in a 1st floor flat I now have to get a little more creative when sorting out storage for my kit. Which is why I’m scouring the 2nd hand office furniture places for a 6’x3’ steel cabinet to put at the end of my covered balcony.


----------

